# The scariest thing nintendo has ever made?



## shadowsoldier591 (Jun 30, 2009)

personally i would have to say this guy from earthbound  *shivers*

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 30, 2009)

no
this:


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 30, 2009)

This scared the crap outta me when I was 8


----------



## melly (Jun 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> no
> this:


he freaked me out when I 1st played windwaker


----------



## MygL (Jun 30, 2009)

Cpt. Falcon.


----------



## AmyRawr (Jun 30, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> no
> this:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> ...


HOLY *censored.2.0*!
That little munchkin thing is hella creepy~
 :gyroidcircle:


----------



## melly (Jun 30, 2009)

tingles! he creeps me out with his lil midget-self


----------



## bcb (Jun 30, 2009)

Tingle doesn't count. Hmm... Probably Ridley, the only character to actually give me shivers. Or maybe Zant's... mouth mostly.


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 30, 2009)

Wario...


----------



## RichD244 (Jun 30, 2009)

The idea of actually having to use effort to play video games.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 1, 2009)

The gameboy camera.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 1, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> The gameboy camera.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


ahaa i remember that
it was the most ******** looking thing in the world


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 1, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya, but i thought it was cool! i did it a lot when i was younger


----------



## Jarv156 (Jul 1, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> The gameboy camera.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


Yeah, I can see them piercing my soul...

Giygas is just insane, so not that scary.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 1, 2009)

Pikmin


----------



## StbAn (Jul 1, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> no
> this:


U r right, Tingle is so STRANGE!

omg just look at the art box...


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 1, 2009)

StbAn said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does tingle axtually do in windwaker?
From Pikmin 2 in the bathroom dungeon the gloop thing on rollers O_O .


----------



## StbAn (Jul 1, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> StbAn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He appears in TLoZ The 4 swords too


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 1, 2009)

StbAn said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...what does he do in the link games?
I know nothing about link :S .


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jul 1, 2009)

shadowsoldier591 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^


----------



## StbAn (Jul 1, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> StbAn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Akainu (Jul 1, 2009)

I'd have to agree with Tingle being one of the strangest, scariest, odd being throughout the Nintendo series.


----------



## Phil (Jul 1, 2009)

^ yeah i agree as well


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 1, 2009)

The Wii.


----------



## Riri (Jul 1, 2009)

The virtual boy.


----------



## melly (Jul 1, 2009)

who invented tingles?
he looks like a child predetor


----------



## SockHead (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 1, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> This scared the crap outta me when I was 8


what is that?


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 1, 2009)

the big thing in gears of war it charges at u
i think its a seeder


----------



## watercat8 (Jul 1, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_A redead, haven't you ever play the legend of zelda ocarina of time?_


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 1, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to get my brother to play when they came up. O_O


----------



## Gnome (Jul 1, 2009)

tikitorch55 said:
			
		

> the big thing in gears of war it charges at u
> i think its a seeder


*facepalm*


----------



## shinobibeat (Jul 1, 2009)

tingle o_e


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 1, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> tikitorch55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you know that we are talking about NINTENDO.

Not Microsuck.


@To everyone who said that they were afraid of Tingle.

WTF? Tingle is HILARIOUS


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 1, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.  In MM he was just hilarious to watch him.  I don't understand how he's creepy.

Oh and if you count the super mario bros. movie (Yes, Nintendo made it and part directed it, so it should count as something nintendo made.) Then I would say what the goombas looked like on it.


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 1, 2009)

Tingle is a mapper if you have ever played majouras mask... i havnt played it in ages so i cant remember if i spelt that right...


----------



## RichD244 (Jul 2, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohohoho.

You know what? This isn't worth it.

Continue playing your 2-12 games.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 2, 2009)

RichD244 said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*faceplam* why are you even of a nintendo fourum if you think its 2-12


----------



## Josh (Jul 2, 2009)

Master Hand, He scared the **** Out of me when i was 4, I was Mario In super smash 64 and then i was about to complete it untill i say Master Hand, I started crying but i carried on . I think im still scared.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 2, 2009)

The Shadow temple and bottom of the well in OOT, Giygas from earthbound like you said, and a few others before Nintendo went down the crapper.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 2, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> RichD244 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't just a Nintendo forum you know.
That's why there's a Brewster's Cafe, Off Topic, The Museum and Gamer's Lounge section.


----------



## Kiley (Jul 2, 2009)

those mudd mold thingies in melee in this one stage in classic i think but when i played it when i was 5 i almost crapped my self


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 2, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes i know that but its mostly nintnendo i find it weird going on a nintebdo forum when you hate nintendo


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 2, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna argue with you but, my answer is somewhere in your response.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Happy Mask Salesman...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
http://www.youtube.com/v/APJrB0xgVWA&autoplay=1





"Heheheheh...hee hee heh heh heh...."




"What have you done to me!!! "
"If you leave my Mask out there something terrible will happen!
</div>


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 5, 2009)

mailman in twillight princess


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 5, 2009)

tikitorch55 said:
			
		

> mailman in twillight princess


He is cool though, and he was cooler in MM.


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 5, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> tikitorch55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yeah, always sitting on the bed like a crazy person...running around places at a weird pace...


----------



## Conor (Jul 6, 2009)

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> The Happy Mask Salesman...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> http://www.youtube.com/v/APJrB0xgVWA&autoplay=1
> 
> ...


What I was just about to post.
He scared me so much when I was younger, especially when he was shaking Link.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Sonicdan369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonicdan369 (Jul 6, 2009)

He was REALLY creepy...every time his face contorted with rage it sent a shiver down my spine...


----------

